
How to Make a Beautiful LED Lamp and Control It with Mobile - patelmiteshb
https://thestempedia.com/project/diy-dabble-controlled-led-lamp/
======
rini17
Quite expensive for the target group, not clear how it's better than, say,
RPi?

(Also, the LEDs will likely overheat and degrade when mounted on the
cardboard. And I'd muchly prefer lamp with physical knob on it. But that's
probably not the point.)

